# Protank Mini 3 Replacement Coil Issue



## Tiffer (20/5/14)

Hi,
I have been vaping almost 2 months - first with a PT Mini 2 with the standard 2,5 ohm coil using an eGo-C Twist battery at around 4 volts. I then tried the PT Mini 3 with the standard 1,5 ohm coil and it was an improvement in vape volume and I am happy with it.
I then bought a 5 pack of PT Mini 3 replacement coils rated at 2 ohms. For some reason these don't seem to produce much vape volume. I have also noticed the base of the PT getting hot to the touch (could be from more frequent or longer usage to try get the vape). I tried a second replacement coil and got the same issue.
I have now cleaned and put the old original coil in and it is better.
Has anyone experienced this? I also noticed there are now 1,5 ohm replacement coils online but I am not sure if this is the issue. I have always stuck to around 4 volts regardless of the coil ohms.
I am using Liqua traditional tobacco 18mg.
Any help would be appreciated.
Tiffer


----------



## BhavZ (20/5/14)

It is possible that you could have gotten a few dud coils

Looking at your kit setup, I take it that your ego-c twist is not a VV battery?

2ohms would give a cooler vape and the cloud quantity would be less than that compared to the 1.5ohm coil.


----------



## Silver (20/5/14)

Hi @Tiffer 
Welcome to the forum. 
Short answer is if you dont change the voltage, a 2 ohm coil will work at far less power than a 1.5 ohm. At 4 volts, the 1.5 ohm coil will translate to 10.7 Watts of power. The 2 ohm coil will only produce 8 Watts. This is probably why you notice less performance. Try turn up the voltage. 

The other issue is that sometimes the coils are not consistent. Even though they say 2 ohms, they may actually be 2.3 ohms. I have seen quite a bit of variance on the standard mPT2 single coils that I have bought. Dont have much experience with the dual coils on the mPT3 though. Perhaps try another batch of coils altogether.


----------



## Tiffer (20/5/14)

BhavZ said:


> It is possible that you could have gotten a few dud coils
> 
> Looking at your kit setup, I take it that your ego-c twist is not a VV battery?
> 
> 2ohms would give a cooler vape and the cloud quantity would be less than that compared to the 1.5ohm coil.


Hi BhavZ, The C Twist is VV - similar to a spinner - you can rotate the bottom from 3.3 to 4.8 volts. Yep maybe the batch of coils is bad - they seem to get hot but not vape much on any wattage - I will prob try the 1,5 replacements.


----------



## BhavZ (20/5/14)

In that case I would suggest following what @Silver had said. At 4V 2ohms will produce a lot less vapour than on a 1.5ohms

Before tossing the coils I would say first try upping the voltage of the 2ohm coil to see if you can find the vape you are looking for, if not then I would suggest going back to the 1.5ohm coils


----------



## Silver (20/5/14)

By the way, i noticed on my mPT3 with one of the coils a similar thing, it goes very quiet and doesnt do much but the base gets hotter. 

I think it is a dud coil. Havent played too much with my mPT3 since then because I was too busy building single coils for the mPT2


----------



## Silver (20/5/14)

@BhavZ, i think i had exactly what @Tiffer experienced. 
The thing makes very little noise on one of my coils. Its asif there is no or very little vaporising happening. I need to play more with other coils. I susupect it was just a dud coil. But that was one that came with the tank


----------



## Tiffer (20/5/14)

Ok great thanks guys I will try some 1,5's and see what happens!


----------



## BhavZ (20/5/14)

Silver said:


> @BhavZ, i think i had exactly what @Tiffer experienced.
> The thing makes very little noise on one of my coils. Its asif there is no or very little vaporising happening. I need to play more with other coils. I susupect it was just a dud coil. But that was one that came with the tank


It is very possible that you got a dud coil

The build is quite finicky on those coils

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (20/5/14)

Let us know if its just the resistance or if you notice a difference in the consistency between coils of the same resistance.


----------



## Silver (20/5/14)

Thanks @BhavZ 

My recoiled single mPt2 tanks have definitely stolen the show in this category. I need to do more testing but i suspect my recoiled single will still be better than the stock dual coil on the mPT3. 

I dont see myself building duals for the mPT3 though.


----------



## BhavZ (20/5/14)

Silver said:


> Thanks @BhavZ
> 
> My recoiled single mPt2 tanks have definitely stolen the show in this category. I need to do more testing but i suspect my recoiled single will still be better than the stock dual coil on the mPT3.
> 
> I dont see myself building duals for the mPT3 though.


The dual coil required in the mPT3 is stacked instead of side-by-side so its a real pain to build and very prone to leaks.

Even building a single coil in the mPT3 is prone to leaks. In the mPT3 I went as big as 2.4mm ID and it still leaked (I dont use flavour wicks as it mutes the flavour). Tried going as high as 3mm ID, with 10 wraps its pushing the size to the limit. I think I will go with a bit lower ohms next time around but same 3mm ID an see what happens.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ET (20/5/14)

yup, recoiled single microcoils for your protank just do it. and they last forever

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dr Evil (20/5/14)

Personally, I've been using my mpt3 tank with mpt2 coils, after the dual coil rebuild me and @BhavZ did the thing leaked like a mofo. 

Since I've been using the mpt2 coils I've had not one leak. 

Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger


----------



## Tiffer (26/5/14)

Ok so I got replacement 1,5 ohm coils and they are perfect - same as the original. One strange thing I noticed is that using a smaller mA VV battery doesn't work as well. Is this why on the eVic they also have variable wattage? i.e. same coil resistance and same voltage might somehow be constrained by the amps or watts the battery can deliver?


----------



## Andre (26/5/14)

Tiffer said:


> Ok so I got replacement 1,5 ohm coils and they are perfect - same as the original. One strange thing I noticed is that using a smaller mA VV battery doesn't work as well. Is this why on the eVic they also have variable wattage? i.e. same coil resistance and same voltage might somehow be constrained by the amps or watts the battery can deliver?


Probably yes. I use mine on the VV Vision SpinnerII (1650 mAh) at 4.8 V and it gives me the same performance as my VV/VW Vamo at 15 W (which is about 4.8 V). You get the same result with VV (variable voltage) as with VW (variable Wattage). With VV, however, you have to manually seek you sweet voltage spot every time you put in a different resistance atomizer, whilst with VW you just select power (W) you like and the mod automatically adapts to whatever resistance atomizer you have on top, keeping the power constant.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

